# Ampere GDDR6X Memory Junction Temperate while Mining



## wolf (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey all, has anyone checked their memory junction Temps on Ampere cards or would otherwise like to weigh in on how hot they get? 

Is junction a single Hotspot (the hottest like on Radeons that reports super hot ) or is it indicative of all chips Temps etc.

Running my Asus TUF 3080 @ 70% power +500 memory (core runs in the low-mid 900mhz range), memory junction temp has peaked at 98c, generally 96c.

Cause for concern long term? Normal? Keen to hear your thoughts.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2021)

Have you got any active cooling over the card otherwise?


----------



## wolf (Feb 1, 2021)

Just case airflow I guess, the TUF has a good design with a great memory heatsink and pads on the back side connecting the PCB to the backplate which seems quite effective. A mate has the Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC and the backplate has no pads connecting it and his memory junction temps while mining are 110c!


----------



## joemama (Feb 1, 2021)

That's normal, the GDDR6X memory in these Ampere cards are really a failure, they consume a lot of power and become very hot.


----------



## wolf (Feb 1, 2021)

joemama said:


> That's normal, the GDDR6X memory in these Ampere cards are really a failure, they consume a lot of power and become very hot.


I disagree, it just needs to be managed correctly with the thermal solution. Time will tell if cards actually die/performance drops right off though.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 1, 2021)

wolf said:


> his memory junction temps while miming are 110c!






Whoa there big fella, miming isn't that hot


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

wolf said:


> Just case airflow I guess, the TUF has a good design with a great memory heatsink and pads on the back side connecting the PCB to the backplate which seems quite effective. A mate has the Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC and the backplate has no pads connecting it and his memory junction temps while mining are 110c!


There's the issue or part of it...  Get a fan over the back side of the card and watch the temps drop..  I'd be surprised if they didn't drop a lot but test and see...  Doesn't have to be a 5000 rpm fan but something that will just push the heat away will definitely make a difference.  I notice it with my 480's, their GPU temps don't hit more than 35C 100% load


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2021)

phill said:


> There's the issue or part of it...  Get a fan over the back side of the card and watch the temps drop..  I'd be surprised if they didn't drop a lot but test and see...  Doesn't have to be a 5000 rpm fan but something that will just push the heat away will definitely make a difference.  I notice it with my 480's, their GPU temps don't hit more than 35C 100% load


Yeah I'll get my buddy to try that and report back, I'm content with my temps as the TUF cooler design is seemingly more comprehensive, but I can try positioning something in there to get more air over the back of the card.


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2021)

Some air flow over the backs of the cards are better than no airflow.  If you can hover your hand over the back of the card and it's feeling like you can cook an egg on there, put a fan over it, so it blow in the middle or front to back matters little, then after 10 minutes put your hand back in the same place when the fan has been blowing the air over it, then let us know the difference 

Doesn't matter on the make/model of the cards, all cards will emit heat and there will be a lot off it mining, gaming or even crunching/folding, it's best to try and keep the temps down rather than to let them get high.  Hot components aren't a good thing....


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2021)

Bud can certainly do that, I'm in a fairly cramped NR200, will see what I can rig up and if it helps.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Feb 3, 2021)

Cards will not last long without some decent airflow

Resale values of fried cards is zilch


----------



## wolf (Feb 3, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> Resale values of fried cards is zilch


Naturally that would be the case. I'm quite satisfied my temps all round are excellent given what's being tamed, he however isn't so sure.


----------

